
Child porn suspect jailed indefinitely for refusing to decrypt hard drives - hsileng
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/04/child-porn-suspect-jailed-for-7-months-for-refusing-to-decrypt-hard-drives/
======
mtgx
> Man to remain locked up "until such time that he fully complies" with court
> order.

Oh, okay. Can we do that with FBI agents, too?

[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160425/18101534272/fbi-s...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160425/18101534272/fbi-
says-it-will-ignore-court-order-if-told-to-reveal-tor-browser-exploit-because-
it-feels-above-law.shtml)

~~~
hsileng
Seriously. Govt agents are out of control in this country.

